# Diatoms!



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

long strands of brown crap everywhere! Ive tried everything, reduced lighting, Co2, only feeding fish every other day... I even bought some shrimp and otocinclus. NOTHING is working. if anyone knows a sure fire way to get rid of this stuff...please tell me.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

doesn't sound like diatoms to me diatoms are an algae looking bacteria usually growing on flat surfaces and will easily whipe off with your finger. maybe some kind of hair algae?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

phosphate and silicon remover


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i thought it was hair algae at first too but its not its diatoms. its not connected to anything just get wrapped around my plants and is easily taken off. its pretty much free floating. Ive gotten rid of this same stuff before in another tank but it just seems indestructible this time.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't know if it will work for you, but, I set up a tank with alot of rocks for cichlids, and it got covered in it....I put a couple of my albino bristle nose plecos in and within two days it was gone, to my astonishment.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

ok thanks il try that. will they eat my plants though???


----------

